# iPad 2: White or Black?



## xquisite (Jan 19, 2011)

Which one do you guys prefer? I plan to order one soon, but I can't seem to decide which color to get.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I went with black, but I don't think it matters much.  Some claim white shows fingerprints less.  I don't really know.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

I have both and like both. The white really doesn't show the fingerprints like the black does. I have found that I actually like the white one better, it seems to blend into the background better when watching movies, reading etc.  It is like the difference between the white kindle and the graphite one. I f you are near a apple store or best buy go in and play with both.  I am actually thinking about selling my black wi-fi one since I liek the white better and really don't need two! What can I say, I just couldn't decide.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I went with the black, but I agree with Hooded Claw, it doesn't really matter much.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I went with the white. I love iPhone in black so it was a hard decision for me but once I saw the white I'm very happy with my decision.


----------



## meowzart (Mar 29, 2011)

I like the white because I like clean light colors.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

It's just purely personal preference.  I prefer black myself.  I just don't like white gadgets in general, and for me I find the black border less distracting.  The white stands out more to me, especially when doing something like watching a letterboxed movie.

Others prefer white and find the black more distracting.  So just a matter of checking them out for yourself and seeing which you like better.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

And then there's always the DecalGirl option--black, white, pink plaid, floral, camo...  

I get a ton of compliments on mine.  And the matte finish makes it a bit less slippery.

As mooshie said, it really comes down to personal preference.  I was badly distracted by the white frame on the Kindle2, and didn't really start enjoying reading on it until I covered that frame with a dark skin.  Consequently, the skins on my iPad are also dark, and I wouldn't consider a white version.  But I've done white based skins on my iPhone, and don't find them as big a deal, probably because the "frame" around the screen is pretty small relative to the actual screen size--not enough white to draw my attention, I guess.

Still--the black shows more fingerprints (another reason mine is skinned), and the white will get dirty faster, plus we don't yet know if it will "yellow out" as it ages.  Again, everyone has a different personal tolerance for this kind of stuff.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I was on my iPad2 white and was typing, "I have white and sometimes marginally regret it. The white isnt as nice for watching movies, videos, and TV. With the exception of Lauryn Hills video The Ex Factor..." when I went looking for a link to the video. I am now stuck in an impossible loop on my Safari browser. It directs me to the youtube app. I close out of it and reopen Safari, only to be immediately redirected to the youtube app. Repeat, repeat, repeat. It is truly stuck. Never had this happen but I upgraded the software yesterday. So now I sit on the phone waiting for Applecare, what a joy. 

But heres the video anyways...


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Still--the black shows more fingerprints (another reason mine is skinned), and the white will get dirty faster, plus we don't yet know if it will "yellow out" as it ages. Again, everyone has a different personal tolerance for this kind of stuff.


The white won't get dirty since it is under the glass like the black is. As for yellowing it probably won't since none of Apple's other white products have. By the time the yellowing if it occurs, happens, you will have probably gotten another one anyway!!


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

kwajkat said:


> The white won't get dirty since it is under the glass like the black is. As for yellowing it probably won't since none of Apple's other white products have. By the time the yellowing if it occurs, happens, you will have probably gotten another one anyway!!


Some of Apples white products have yellowed. I believe the G3 iMacs and some others, just cant recall.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

The white being under the glass should make it less likely to yellow I'd think since it's not directly exposed to dirt, oil off your hands or air etc.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

kwajkat said:


> The white won't get dirty since it is under the glass like the black is. As for yellowing it probably won't since none of Apple's other white products have. By the time the yellowing if it occurs, happens, you will have probably gotten another one anyway!!


Possibly true--but that also points out that this is a technique they've not used before, one that took them a great deal of time to get to work (see white iPhone 4 delays). We just don't know how it will perform over time yet. And the home button is plastic. I've already seen people complaining that the color of the home button is a bit different from that of the glass, and if it ages differently, how noticeable will that be?

At this stage, in my opinion, there's no way to know for certain how these devices will look after two years of wear, whereas we do know what the black will look like, since we have a few years' worth of iPhones as examples. (We know, for example, that the black home buttons can get scratched up.) For some people, that's a total non issue (heck, as I said, my own devices are skinned--black or white, it doesn't matter because no one sees it!) For others, though, it may be a valid issue and something to consider.

Note that I'm not saying "don't buy the white". I actually think it's got a coolness factor that the black doesn't, maybe just because the black is more common. I couldn't use it myself because of the distraction level, but again, I think that's a personal thing.

And KindleChickie, sorry to hear about that! Hopefully AppleCare makes it right quickly and with minimal hassle for you.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

White


----------



## xquisite (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses!  I think I'll stop by my local Apple store to check them out. 

@KindleChickie: Hoped the iPad problem was fixed! Have you tried pressing the "done" button to exit? That's what I do on my iPod Touch. I'm not sure if it's similar on the iPad though...


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks for the well wishes.  I tried everything the first apple care guru told me.  So he passed me on to a higher level where it finally resolved after some effort.  I guess this is a new flaw for the latest update.  Dunno, never happened to me before and applecare didnt seem to know what to make of it.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I was going to get the white one because my first iPad was black and I wanted this iPad to feel new and different. However, after checking them out in the stores, I went with the black.
To me, it seems that the white that Apple offers for their iPads and new iPhones is already a bit yellowish; definitely doesn't look like a crisp clean white.
So I think it's really important that you check them out first. It really is a matter of personal preference, and our eyes can attenuate to almost anything.
Let us know what you decide.


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

I wanted my new one in black, but the hubby gifted me one in white.  With all the backlogs in getting them I think I'll just keep it.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm planning to buy one in black.  I think that the black disappears better when watching movies or anything else.  I did look at the white ones in store and they look better than I'd expected, but I still prefer black.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

sixnsolid said:


> I wanted my new one in black, but the hubby gifted me one in white. With all the backlogs in getting them I think I'll just keep it.


That makes me wonder--is it easier to get them in one color or another? Or do the stores get approximately the same amount of each?


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

We got a white iPad, but our leather case is black. Go figure.


----------



## lmk2045 (Jun 21, 2009)

I have the black.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I never thought I would say this, but I think if I were to get an iPad 2, I would get white.  I had lunch with a friend today who has the white iPhone 4, and I LOVE the way it looks.  Makes me think I would also like the white iPad.


----------



## kevin53garcia (Jun 1, 2011)

meowzart said:


> I like the white because I like clean light colors.


Quite a satisfying reason....


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

kevin53garcia said:


> Quite a satisfying reason....


kevin53garcia, did you mean to have your entire address listed when you post? Might want to edit out your street address -- ??


----------



## kevin53garcia (Jun 1, 2011)

kindlemama said:


> kevin53garcia, did you mean to have your entire address listed when you post? Might want to edit out your street address -- ??


You are right....
Thanks for the concern!!!!


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

kevin53garcia said:


> You are right....
> Thanks for the concern!!!!


You're welcome. Thought you wanted us to all come visit!


----------



## kevin53garcia (Jun 1, 2011)

kindlemama said:


> You're welcome. Thought you wanted us to all come visit!


he he...       
You can kindlemama, your most welcome!


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

kevin53garcia said:


> he he...
> You can kindlemama, your most welcome!


It would be a looooong drive since I'm on the opposite coast! 

Back to the subject on hand:

I have a black iPad and a white iPhone. If I were to get another iPad, I would go with black again. I think I would find the white border around an iPad distracting, as I did on the Kindle. I have no regrets with the white iPhone though.


----------

